# AT&T Center Review



## arenafanatic (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be in town to review the AT&T Center for tomorrows game vs. the Timberwolves. I want to know where I should eat before the game? What to see in the arena? What should I feature in the review? What do you like about the arena? What should I see in San Antonio?

Any suggestions would be great! 

Thanks!


----------

